# Ufc71



## Sensei Tom O'Brien (May 19, 2007)

So far I have nothing to brag about but I am going to try again:
Date Time: 05/26/2007 7pm PT/10pm ET 
Event Type: PPV Live
Location: MGM Grand Garden Arena, Nevada

Chuck Liddell Vs. Quinton Jackson - Chuck
Terry Martin Vs. Ivan Salaverry - Martin
Josh Burkman Vs. Karo Parisyan - Karo
Houston Alexander Vs. Keith Jardine - Kieth
Kalib Starnes Vs. Chris Leben - Chris
Thiago Silva Vs. James Irvin - Irvin
Sean Salmon Vs. Alan Belcher - Belcher
Jeremy Stephens Vs. Din Thomas - Din
Carmelo Marrero Vs. Wilson Gouveia - Carmelo

Thanks,
Sensei Tom


----------



## Shogun (May 20, 2007)

agreed.

though I would not count out Burkman.he's a badass. but Karo...I mean...c'mon...


----------



## Jitsu (May 20, 2007)

agreed except for salaverry...i think he will take it pretty good fighter from what iv'e seen in his past fights.


----------



## AceHBK (May 22, 2007)

I got Jackson beating Liddell.

As for the others...I could care less...lol


----------



## Blackpsalm (May 23, 2007)

Chuck Liddell Vs. Quinton Jackson - Quinton
Terry Martin Vs. Ivan Salaverry - Salaverry
Josh Burkman Vs. Karo Parisyan - Karo
Houston Alexander Vs. Keith Jardine - Kieth
Kalib Starnes Vs. Chris Leben - starnes
Thiago Silva Vs. James Irvin - Thiago
Sean Salmon Vs. Alan Belcher - Belcher
Jeremy Stephens Vs. Din Thomas - Din
Carmelo Marrero Vs. Wilson Gouveia - Carmelo


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 23, 2007)

Liddell all the way. (though I think it will be a very good fight)


----------



## EternalSpringtime (May 23, 2007)

Chuck fighting level improved alot since his last fight with Rampage. I vote for Chuck.


----------



## Odin (May 24, 2007)

Im going to go for Rampage in this fight, Rampage has one of the strongest jaws i have ever seen in a fighter, if anyone can manage to get inside chucks looping arms it him.

Rampage second round stoppage by ground and pound.


----------



## kenpo0324 (May 24, 2007)

Chuck Liddell Vs. Quinton Jackson ----> Chuck Liddell


----------



## 007tycoon (May 26, 2007)

Rampage TKO in the 3rd round by _brutal_ slam followed by ground in pound. :uhyeah:


----------



## lulflo (May 26, 2007)

Chuck Liddell Vs. Quinton Jackson - Liddell
Terry Martin Vs. Ivan Salaverry - Salaverry
Josh Burkman Vs. Karo Parisyan - Burkman
Houston Alexander Vs. Keith Jardine - ?? don't know Alexander
Kalib Starnes Vs. Chris Leben - ?? don't know Starnes
Thiago Silva Vs. James Irvin - do you mean Alves? ??
Sean Salmon Vs. Alan Belcher - don't know either
Jeremy Stephens Vs. Din Thomas - don't know either
Carmelo Marrero Vs. Wilson Gouveia - don't know either

I think Liddell is the man, at least against Rampage, he didn't impress me with his debut in UFC, but that is the only footage I've seen.

Salaverry was a better performance in the fights I saw, but Martin did have some decent skill at getting them to the ground, just not much happening when he got them there.  Burkman is the business, I think it will be an eye opener on the first attempt to muscle Karo, then when he eventually gets up from being thrown down by Karo, Josh will work him for the first round and maybe win it in one, but probably two because Karo is deep and will bring it to anyone!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (May 26, 2007)

I'm looking through all of the hype that's currently focused on the Iceman, and I'm going with historical results. I'm laying my scratch on Rampage.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (May 27, 2007)

Good for Rampage! I just finished watching all the scraps, and in the big one I thought the ref stopped the fight way too quickly, but after seeing the replays I think the ref did the right thing. Iceman was getting blasted by Rampage. I just don't think the Chuckster would have tapped out, so the ref did the right thing.


----------



## Cette Hamster La (May 27, 2007)

I'm not so sure on that one.  On the one hand he was starting to make a move towards getting up right as the ref called it it.  on the other he was pretty damn dazed looking so even if he did make it to his feet I don't think he'd have had the chance to recover before he got knocked down again. Still I'd rather have seen it play out for a few more seconds.  There's nothing worse than a premature call affecting the results.


----------



## 007tycoon (May 27, 2007)

Rampage, baby! :ultracool


----------



## Makalakumu (May 27, 2007)

I knew in my gut that the fight would go quick, but I couldn't pick one side or another.  Rampage landed a good strike.  Right on S5 and that's gonna put anyone down.  It could'a gone either way, but it didn't.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (May 27, 2007)

Cette Hamster La said:


> I'm not so sure on that one.  On the one hand he was starting to make a move towards getting up right as the ref called it it.  on the other he was pretty damn dazed looking so even if he did make it to his feet I don't think he'd have had the chance to recover before he got knocked down again. Still I'd rather have seen it play out for a few more seconds.  There's nothing worse than a premature call affecting the results.



Yup, your'e right, but remember the Chuckster only made his move to get up after the ref was over him and gave him a reprieve to end the pummuling. Anyway, Chuck was out, his glazed eyes told the story.

Anyway, I watched it at home with family whom have never experienced MMA (among them a die hard boxer practitioner in the group) and I think it made fans out of them.


----------



## EternalSpringtime (May 27, 2007)

All I can say is "Well done Quinton".


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 27, 2007)

Well when I watched the fight albeit it was a quick one.  I kept saying to myself do not circle towards rampages right hand.  Chuck moved that way once to often while being too close.  Liddell has pulled this off time and again (but usually his distancing is better) so it really was not a surprise that he was doing it and yet with a power striker like rampage maybe you want to circle to the outside of his left hand more.  Just my thoughts.  


It was an exciting fight though and rampage in my opinion had Liddell out cold and the referee stopped it at an appropriate time.


----------



## Makalakumu (May 27, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> It was an exciting fight though and rampage in my opinion had Liddell out cold and the referee stopped it at an appropriate time.


 
Yeah, he was long gone.  His legs totally collapsed and he was still out on the ground.


----------



## MeatWad2 (May 30, 2007)

If you actually watch the footage, it appears that Chuck was flash KO'ed first (the initial fall), which is why he tries to move his legs.  He still has control of some of his faculties...Then Rampage KO's him on the ground, followed quickly by a strike that revives him, but Big John already stopped the fight at that point.  Rampage did a beautiful counter to the body shot.  Well done Rampage and Good Luck with Dan Henderson.


----------

